# Still fighting over a chicken



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Would you believe that some people are trying to get even as an adult over an event that happened during childhood?

I find this rather remarkable. What do you think about it?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/23/mila-kunis-chicken_n_7127402.html?1429810710


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If that isn't a cry for attention, I don't know what is.


----------

